# How many cc is the stihl 044?



## Rftreeman (Feb 2, 2009)

I just acquired a 044 and was wanting to know the cc and HP it has, I got the saw from craigslist for $100 with no spark and I pulled the ground wire off and it fired right up, it's a little dirty and has a few things wrong but I feel I got a decent deal.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 2, 2009)

70cc and 5hp, I think. Maybe 5.5hp....

$100 for a running 044 is a hell of a deal.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Feb 2, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> I just acquired a 044 and was wanting to know the cc and HP it has, I got the saw from craigslist for $100 with no spark and I pulled the ground wire off and it fired right up, it's a little dirty and has a few things wrong but I feel I got a decent deal.



As long as it runs good and nothing is broken, an 044 for a $100 will make a few people on here jealous, me included.  

As a sidenote, you probably ought to tear it down and make sure everything is good to go- it'll save you time and money in the long run.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks guys I think I will tear it down and make sure all is good.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 2, 2009)

You can save time on a complete tear down by pulling the muffler/carb and inspecting the piston/cyl, if that looks good follow up with a leakdown test. 

If both of those are good clean it up, put some new filters and a plug in it.

P.S. you stole that saw!


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 2, 2009)

Mad Professor said:


> You can save time on a complete tear down by pulling the muffler/carb and inspecting the piston/cyl, if that looks good follow up with a leakdown test.
> 
> If both of those are good clean it up, put some new filters and a plug in it.
> 
> P.S. you stole that saw!


I'll have to replace the case half on the clutch side, I noticed today that the spot where the dawgs mount was broken off but that's no biggie so might as well get it all the way down and replace the bearings also. I should be able to find a case on ebay pretty reasonable or if someone here has one they don't need I have paypal.


----------



## fourfivefour (Feb 2, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> I'll have to replace the case half on the clutch side, I noticed today that the spot where the dawgs mount was broken off but that's no biggie so might as well get it all the way down and replace the bearings also. I should be able to find a case on ebay pretty reasonable or if someone here has one they don't need I have paypal.


If you still have the piece of the case it can be welded back on or possibly built back up and reshaped and drilled.........454


----------



## windthrown (Feb 2, 2009)

*440 specs*

Not sure if the 044 is exactly the same, but these are the specs on the later model MS440: 

DISPLACEMENT
70.7 cc (4.3 cu. in.)

ENGINE POWER
4.0 kW (5.4 bhp)

WEIGHT (powerhead only)
Flush-Cut 
6.3 kg (13.9 lbs.) (Shown on this page)
Wrap-Handle (3/4 wrap) 
6.7 kg (14.8 lbs.)
Arctic™ (heated handles) 
6.5 kg (14.3 lbs.)

FUEL CAPACITY
780 cc (26.4 oz.)

CHAIN OIL CAPACITY
275 cc (9.3 oz.)


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 2, 2009)

Great score!! Gut the muffler richen it up a tad and enjoy!!!opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 2, 2009)

If you're just bucking logs with it, you really don't need spikes.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 2, 2009)

fourfivefour said:


> If you still have the piece of the case it can be welded back on or possibly built back up and reshaped and drilled.........454


the piece is gone and it looks like they tried to drill another hole so I'll be replacing that side.



windthrown said:


> Not sure if the 044 is exactly the same, but these are the specs on the later model MS440:
> 
> DISPLACEMENT
> 70.7 cc (4.3 cu. in.)
> ...


they probably are or very close thanks.


----------

